# First plow rigs?



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Since we're all just sitting here twiddling our thumbs, I thought it might be interesting to hear about some of our fist plow rigs.

Mine was a 1947 Case VAC farm tractor with a 7 foot blade that my Dad had built the frame for. I started plowing at 7 years old, the blade was manually angled (had to get Dad to do that). No cab, no heat, 6 volt lighting. We chained a trash can to the drawbar and filled it with rocks for ballast. I remember the carburator used to ice up when the temp. was around 32. When I was 12, he let me plow a few driveways in the neighborhood and a career was born!

Anyone else?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Started in 1977 as "angle boy" for my Dad and his '58 Jeep Station Wagon w/Meyer. Then my Dad bought a 1968 Cub Cadet 125. 12hp One holer Kohler, and hydrostatic drive. Originally had a 40 some inch plow. Then we added a single stage blower!! Chains wheel weights and 150lb weight box kept it moving.

Moving on to a '76 Chevy (350/350hp 4sp NP205) with that same MANUAL angle plow mounted on it.

Then on to a new ST-90 POWERangle Meyer on the '76.

Then to my new '90 K3500 with that same ST-90 POWERangle Meyer (bent that like a bananna plowing roads)

Off came the MEYER and on went a 8'2" BOSS V plow on the '90 Chevy.

Next came an the purchase of the '75 Chevy Burban of my Dads. Bought a C-8 Meyer blade to replace one of my "banannaed" ST-90 Meyers that ended up on it.

Still have both the '75 (Meyer C-8) and '90 (BOSS).

NOW all I need is some white stuff this year!!


----------



## wingnut (Dec 18, 2001)

I just purchased my 1st. brand new 7.5 foot myer for a 99 yukon. I'm trying to save some money by plowing the lot for the parking lot of my buisness (a funeral home). I'm brand new to this but from the research I've done it seems like my truck is plenty beefy in the front end to handle both this plow and the one lot I'll be clearing and possibly a few driveways here and there. $3300 (w tax) myers mdII mounting system, 7 foot 6 inch installed. Any input would be great. I think it was a fair deal By the way this site has been extremely helpful in my decision making regarding my truck, my lot, and snow removal equipment. Thanks fellas.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

First truck I plowed with was my fathers 64 j200 jeep pickup, 7.5 meyers power angle 6cyl three sp stik. That truck plowed up to the winter of 87 . Wish they still made those trucks, they really could push mountains of snow. Then bought a 86 f250 w/ 8ft fisher. Then a 87 gmc 8ft fisher.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

This is my first year snowplowing. Bought an used, but reconditioned 6.5' Fisher Minute Mount. Installed it on my 1989 Toyota pickup. Made some improvements on my truck like upgrading with Optima Yellow Top deep cycle battery. CT18fireman helped me with setup suggestions. Two weeks ago I plowed for the first time. My truck seems to be handling the plow very well. Plenty of power, especially when plowing in 4 low.


----------



## DEISL (Dec 18, 2001)

78 chevy1 ton 7.5 meyer "Rust Never Sleeps"


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

I started plowing with a John Deere 110 garden tractor w/ a homemade rear blade in 1977. Next winter I bought a new front blade,wheel weights,and chains. I started plowing drives for people around town. I would drive the tractor around town from job to job. Then in 1984 Dad bought a 1979 Ford F-250 w/ a 7.5 ft. Meyers plow. He would let me use it to do my plowing. I have a 1989 Ford F-250 w/ a 7.5 Western plow now.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

My first was a 1965 Dodge 1/2 ton Power Wagon,6cyl,7' meyer. It was a learning experance, one winter was enough with that truck.

Gene


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

First and current plowrig, my 1964 Bush Hog V3-6 ( Vari-Drive, 3 speed, 6hp orginally, now 8hp though) garden tractor with first a 36" homemade wood ( don't laugh, it would shove dirt ) straight blade, didn't angle. That was 1999, but i never plowed any snow with it because the float was stuck on the carb and i didn't wanna tear it down so we never got to plow it that year, which woulda been my first year at it, but anyhow the next year, 2000, I got a 40" steel homemade blade my grandpa gave me that he'd made for an old Wheel Horse, and i adapted it to my tractor. Then later that winter i made a soft side cab. This year my rig is updated: i made a 48" fully adjustable vplow ( pics coming soon ) and i remodled my cab to be hardsides and more airtight ( still not perfectly airtight but alot better ) and i'm probably getting a heater for it too and i got some lights on it. I'm moving up. Oh yea, i'm 14 1/2 yrs old now. If i could dream a plowtruck it would be a 2002 Ford F350 single rear wheels, 4wd, w/Powerstroke deisel, extended cab ( either silver or white in color, i think silver would look better for snowplowing) and 9' Boss Vplow, joystick controller of course. 
SWEET DREAMS, RIGHT???
Eric


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*first plow truck*

was 72 CJ-5 Myer manual angle plow. Started out with a 304 V-8 4 barrel but that wasn't enough so I put in a 427 BB wow now that was fun!!! I got started plowing about 1 week after buying the CJ when I drove by a stuck Ambulance in a drive with FLASHERS on trying to go the hosiptal. I pulled it out a the owner said to stop by later & talk well he hooked me up with a mall to plow the sidewalks & I did some res. drives & made over $7000.00(1974) part-time. I've been hooked ever since & still enjoy plowing after 27 yrs. SNOW is great!!


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Mine was a 1981 F150 stepside. It had a sno-way plow on it and a 351-m engine. It ran though.....oops thats the truck I have now. Ready to use it.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

My first rig was a 1976 Ford F250 HI-Boy model. 390 gas w/ 4 spd stick and lockouts. I loved that truck. 1989 was my first year pushing. Installed a brand new Meyers C-7.5 w/ E-47. By the time the plow went on, I had swapped in a 460, 6" of total lift w/ 35 inch tires. (I built the lift myself) It was a snow pushing hog!!! That truck pushed up untll 1999. We run mostly new trucks now.


----------



## mtnbkn9 (Nov 29, 2001)

*first plow*

This year is my first year too....I have a 91 f250 with a 7 1/2 ft western unimount plow...so far so good on the truck...does not sage when the plow is on as long as I have about 600 pounds of salt in the back.....still waiting for snow......


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Bought a "basket case" truck/plow in '97, for use as a yard truck with plans to put it on the road the following year. Mid - 70's 3/4-ton running gear with '81 tin dropped onto the frame - and I do mean dropped, there weren't any bolts holding the cab on when I got it!

The plow (old 8' Western ProPlow) and a good portion of the truck was in the back, somehow I got the whole mess together and used it that winter to plow the lot at the shop I rent. Despite a few minor items that quit working over the course of the season (brakes, transfer case, tailights etc) I got through the winter but scrapped the idea of putting the truck on the road. After salvaging the good parts, I scrapped the truck too.

Did a bunch of metal fab work and rebuilt the plow, and made mounts to hang it on my '75 C-35 dually. Still using it, now that I've started the "Long-term K35 project" I hope to have 4x4 running gear under the old truck for next winter.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

*First plow rig*

Well it really was'nt mine but I thought it was.
Started plowing befor the age of 10 behind the wheel of a 56 Willy's with a 6 ft Meyer (it was yellow anyway) manual angle blade. 4 cyl, 3 speed manual tranny, military tires w/chains, and a drivers side only vacuum operated wiper.
It accually was the property of the U of M botanical gardens.
But my grandfather was the matainance and grounds supervisor.
So I cut my teeth early on with snow removal. I thought I was the top dog plow master. Gramps just grinned and said "DONT GET STUCK BOY."
Man I wish he was still here.
Now, 32 yrs older, and after 15 yrs. of plowing for various other companies, I bought a new truck and am installing the new Western on it tomorrow. 
So I guess the 02 Super-Duty is my "real" first rig.

Sledhead


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

1975 K-5 Blazer but only plowed a couple of times with the blade that I picked up for next to nothing and have no idea what it was, that was in '78. Two winters ago got an old Ranch King 18hp tractor given to me bought a 42" blade for driveways, a 125lb Agri-Fab pull spreader and contracted a 109 home plat for salting. Last season bought a 1985 K-2500 and a 7.5 Western pro plow, put on a 400# stainless Western spreader and started contracting. This season added a 1980 C-70 dump with 10' Western HD blade and under tailgate hydraulic spreader. 
The Ranch King still does a good job for sidewalks and small drives.

Bruce


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

my current (first) truck, a 1995 F250 with a fisher plow, XL, 4wd, auto,gasser..


Bryan


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

First truck I plowed with was a '74 or '75 Chevy 1/2 ton short box with a 7' who-knows-what plow. It had a Monarch pump that ran off the engine drive belt and the two rods that stuck out of the bottom of the dash to control the up and down and angle. I was plowing for a guy who had (still has) a good size plowing-and landscaping-company. This guy's philosophy was to keep fixing up his old pieces of #@%t and plow with them until they fell apart, and this rattletrap was about the worst in the fleet. (Hey the guy is still around...) 

Several years later when me and my brother decided to go at it on our own, I hung a 7.5 Western with pro-wings on the front of my '89 Chevy 1500. It had a 350 and 5 speed manual trans. I beefed the engine quite a bit and put in a Hurst short throw shifter. My brother always said I was nuts for plowing with a stick, but truth is, that truck would push any amount of snow you put in front of it ( and it was a blast to drive). I plowed with it for 4 years. It was a sharp truck, I hope to post some pics of it and it's replacement for this year, my '99 Chevy 2500, soon.

PS: Snow coming this week to Mich...


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

my first plow rig was a 1970 massey Ferguson garden tractor. My dad had a snowblower on it but it was too heavy for the small tractor and would plug up all the time. I took the blower off and made a plywood blade for it... I even bolted a 3/8"X3" steel cutting edge on it. Worked good for a couple years until the snow storms started getting bigger.

The next rig was a 72 Chevy blazer with a 7.5' fisher plow. I used that from 77 until 86 and then got a 1/2 ton Chevy pickup with a 7.5' fisher. I didn't like it as much as the blazer so moved up in 89 to a Chevy 2500 that had a 8' Diamond blade on it. I just sold that this summer and bought the New Chevy 2500HD with a fisher 8.5' V-Plow on it.... Looking forward to plowing with it if we ever get snow!


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

My first plow truck was a 75 chevy 4 spd. (never again) with a 7' 5" snow bear plow, no hydraulics, just had a winch and chain to lower and raise, no power angle either (NEVER again). Next one was a lifted 85 blazer with 35" tires and older Western plow (still run that plow), truck was so high, with plow raised all the way, all you could see was the top part of the guide sticks. Fun truck to play in, no fun to plow with. Ah, the good old days. Was only 3 or 4 years ago, but seems like yesterday.

Jason


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

1956 Landrover, homemade plow with a manual jack to lift it. My father's rig, I started plowing our lot with it in the early 60's

Bill


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

The first snow removal hardware I ever made money with was my Dad's snow shovel, but that's probably not what the question was really about.

The first vehicle I ever owned with a plow was a 70 CJ-5. 283 Chevy engine, glass packs, the factory 3 speed tranny, and a fibergalss body. (Of course I tore the tranny up--it wasn't manly enough to accelerate making less than the most noise you could, was it?) 6 1/2 foot meyer power angle blade, run by what appeared to be an old power steering pump. It had rods through the dashboard to control it. Never plowed with it, except for a couple of times I cleaned out my own parking space.

When I decided I wanted to plow for money I took that blade and built the hardware to mount it to my 79 GMC 4x4 1 ton pickup. I reused the everything except the stuff that actually attched to the frame of the truck. Bought a used E-47 to run it. By the way, it was a 4-speed, and I mounted the switches to the gearshift. I could shift gears (most of the time it was 2nd into reverse and back again), while controlling the plow with my thumb. I loved it. Problem was that fully angled it would barely plow as wide as the width of the truck. After one season I bought a 7 1/2 foot blade from a Jeep pickup--the Jeep A-frame is narrower (19 inches or so), than what you find on mostly everything else. I used to work it so hard that I could smell the gear oil from the tranny. It would push the snow though...

When that one died I went looking for another 79 for the simple reason that I could just swap the hardware from one truck to the other and go. (Automatic this time.) I still have that one, but it's mostly a backup...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2001)

My first plow vehicle, a 73 Jeep, and I still have it!!

Check it out

Greg

PS Pelican, did you figure out F-D.com?


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

first plow truck 1984 toyota landcruiser w/7' fisher plow. virtually unstoppable on driveways, but the frame rotted out right above the rear springs. Many times removed from that now. thank god.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

My first plowing was in Case 580 backhoes on oilfield lease roads. My first and current plow truck is a '75 Dodge. It started life as a 1/2 ton shortbox. Now it has 3/4 ton axles and springs. Namely a Dana 60 rear, HD dana 44 front. It runs a 440 backed by a 4 speed(Np435) followed by a NP203 transfer case with part time kit. Really want to swap out the 203 for a gear driven NP205.
It sits on 33x12.5.16.5 BFG AT's. It pushes a 7.5 Western pro plow.

Being a shortbox it works great in loading bays, apartments, etc.. where its short length really lets it get into tight spots. It's also nice on rural country drives. With a little weight in the back I haven't found anything it won't push.

Now I'm looking for a old Jeep full size pickup as I'm currently into Jeeps. New trucks are nice, but I like being able to work on my own stuff and I don't like payments.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

First truck was 1984 Toyota 4x4 pickup. Fisher 7ft. That one I bought used and was already beat and rotted. Transfered plow onto 1987 Toyota 4runner which i have taken care of and strengthened. Does not plow much anymore but good for a backup.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

1993 jeep wrangler with a western 6.5' i think plow. couldnt beat that thing. drive up a driveway, turn around and drive back down. great plow rig.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*First Plow rigs*

I know i really couldn't have had to many rigs but my first was a 95 honda fourtrax fourwheeler with a 48" plow. I am in the process of fixing up a 1990 Dodge ram 350 with an 8' fisher. I hope to have it done so i can get some accounts this winter.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*First plow rigs*

I know that i'm only 16 and live in NJ so I couldn't have that many plow rigs. My first was a 1995 Hondafourtrax 300 with a 48" inch plow i didn't get to plow with it much because i only had the plow for one season. I currently have a 1990 Dodge Ram 350 that IU'm rebuilding it has an 8 foot fisher on it. i have a photo attached of what it looked like when i first got it. It wsas a plow truck since the previous owner bought it new. He plowed wiht it until 1998 i believe the it sat next to a rental house he and my dad own. They were cleaning out all of the jusk that was in the yard in order to rent the place out. There were two trucks sitting there the dodge and an 88 blazer with a western plow. He asked me which one i wanted and I of course went with the pick up. I took it home and it barely ran and it was leaking fluids all over. I decided that I needed some help so i got my grandfather to come over we took off the body and replaced all of the lines and the oil pan. The truck is at the mechanis right now getting tuned. It needs a bed because the one that was on there was rotted out so if any one has info on a bed in the area around NJ e-mail me at [email protected] it owuld be appretiated. I hope to have it on the road before the first storm here.
Let it Snow


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

an 85 full size blazer, meyer 7.5

stll have it , not much left but motor ,plow and steering wheel


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

A K-Mart snow shovel. 11 years old.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

My first plow rig was a 1958 Willeys Jeep with a 6.5' Myers electric plow.Can't remember the engine,I think maybe a flathead six?I definately remember the generator on it because it could not keep up with the plow.It was a hard top,but still chilly.
I think I was better off with my old Economy tractor. 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Late 70's 16hp Bolens tractor with front blade (belonged to granddad) doing neighbor's drives. then 40's dodge power wagon @ my fire station which was replaced by chevy 3/4 ton.

Decided to start doing plowing for $ with 97 chevy 3/4 ton & western plow which was first real business operation doing snow (not much $ in neighbor drives as a kid)

Now have 2001 F-350 PSD & F-550 PSD with just added 2002 GMC 2500HD with 8.1 v-8. All trucks have Western straight pro blades.

Also sub out to my brother-in-law in larger storms (99 Dodge w/ cummins & Western pro plow)

Hoping to add a bigger dump next year.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL! Hope you all have a safe holiday season.

PS I don't post much, but great site fellas!


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*first plow rig*

Over 30 years ago my real first plow rig was a 46 williys CJ 2A with a manual (as in you pump it yourself) hydraulic pump mounted between the front two seats. You had to pump it to raise it and open a valve on the pump to lower it. to turn the plow you got out, pulled pin and swung it left or right. Coupled with that I had a (as in one) vacuum wiper on the driver side that stopped when going up hill. The heater was a thermos of coffee and the defroster was a terry cloth rag. Back then your stereo system was a manual tune AM radio, and your version of a cell phone was called a 23 channel CB with a linear amp as a booster.

Then I graduated to a Monarch Hy-Lo pump belt driven to raise and lower. It was so reliable that all my later vehicles had them. In time we went from manual to power turn, and always used belt driven without a problem. I stayed with Jeeps too over the years, CJ's and pickups. Got in where others couldn't, get right up and clear off sidewalks too with a CJ.

Always gear driven transfer cases, none of those with transfer case chain drive. I would scrap the early generators for a Chrysler alternator and regulator system which would bolt right on to the jeep engine with a longer bolt and a couple of brake star wheel adjuster tubes for spacers. And of course manual transmissions, which is still my choice for a plow vehicle. Hey, their heaters got better, the wipers went electric, so why change right? Besides those little monkeys with their 4 cyl f-head engines and 5.38 axle ratios pulled out plenty of those diamond doll fancy trucks that got stuck or broke down. Blazers, Broncos, cop cars, Internationals, I have pulled them all. But those were real jeeps back then, points and condensor ignition systems, leaf springs all around, and a tow bar frame assembly on the rear that was so strong you could pick the whole thing up off the ground at any point along its length. Simple and reliable, that is what you want in the middle of the night when the closest help is curled up and afraid to go out on rescue.


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

first and current plow truck is a 92 full size Blazer Sport. it has a Pathfinder 7.5 TE II hanging off the front and a SnowEx spreader out back. 3/4 ton torsion bars and leaf packs along with 4.10 gears round out the upgrades.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Simple and reliable, that is what you want in the middle of the night....


Everybody say "Amen"....

I came across a phrase, I think it was in an article about fighter planes, but the phrase was "graceful degradation of systems". In other words, stuff doesn't just *quit* all at once. It didn't happen while I was plowing but I had an electronic module in my 79 Ford that just died at 55 mph on the interstate. Points and condenser would have warned me that they needed replaced.... (A more recent example is the fuel pump in the 98 Chevy--the one that pumps gas from the rear tank to the front tank. You can have a tankfull in the rear, and read 1/2 full on the gauge, but if the sensor or the pump quits, essentially you're out of gas. The tow truck guy explained that to me. )


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Somebody make a wrong turn?


----------



## newtosnow (Nov 12, 2001)

"84 Bronco-great rig for res. Sold it in '94 and got a f150 (1994) but had to get rid of it, due to broken front end. Currently have a 2000 GMC 3/4 + 1987 Dodge 3/4t. Dodge is better for plowing, and the GMC is good for around town and backup truck, but gets stuck too much in deep snow...might be a good candidate for a sander!!


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

My first truck 2004 6Cyl Diesle landcruiser pu truck with a 7'6" Boss plow


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

My first plow rig was my dad's 1965 Ford 600 farm tractor with the good old back blade. No enclosed cab no heat and no 3rd gear... I miss that thing. Good luck to all the guys just starting out and to those have been at it for a while! I hope we all have a profitable season!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

2001 dodge ram 1500 snowdogg md 7.5ft first year plowing been reading on the forum for 2.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Holy decade old thread Batman!


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

First plow truck- 1967 f-250 with 390 4 speed manual trans meyers t-5 pump ( not power angle)western blade no power steering I think shoveling was easier!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

TLS;1102259 said:


> Holy decade old thread Batman!


Eh, why not.

New Holland L785 Skid Steer with dirt bucket.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BOSS TOY;1102151 said:


> My first truck 2004 6Cyl Diesle landcruiser pu truck with a 7'6" Boss plow


Holy thread dig of the year. You Win.


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea I was told to stay out of the important stuff being a newbie.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

My first was a 75 F250 hi-boy 390 auto with a northern?? plow. It was heavy, that plow. Others include 87, 88, 90 F-250s and now a 01 F250 with my first V plow.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Another 1975 F250 - mine had the 300 six with a 4 speed.Had a 7.5 western. Did some crazy stuff with that truck.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

My first Snow shovel....

Oak handle real steel blade..... It was a beauty....


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

1993 Ford Exploder w/6.5' Western..... hey... it was free!

Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

trucks in my signature and picture in avatar!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

First thing I ever plowed with was a 1978 John Deere 316 garden tractor. After that I moved up to a 1997 chevrolet 1500 with a 7.5 fisher plow.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

1986 GMC Sierra 8' box, Fisher 7'6" Speed cast. Truck had a thirsty 400ci small block (still have the engine) 3" rugged trail lift kit & 33" tires. This was in 2001 I think?

The old truck has now been rusting in piece for quite some time, at least what little is left.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

RichG53;1104512 said:


> My first Snow shovel....
> 
> Oak handle real steel blade..... It was a beauty....


Sane here except mine was red plastic and oak shaft with plastic handle. It was my grandpas ok'd shovel.


----------



## Teamdynamic (Nov 5, 2010)

Our first truck was a rusty but trusty 96 f-250 w/ 7.5 western uni-mount. We bought it for $1500 with the plow (hell of a deal) We still use it to this day


----------

